# Canon 1d-x



## quangdotca (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got it yesterday and was trying to do custom settings. wondering how i set aperture in this mode. i cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2012)

In _which_ mode? 

When all else fails, read the manual!


----------



## rpt (Oct 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> When all else fails, read the manual!


Real engineers *never* read manuals


----------



## quangdotca (Nov 2, 2012)

lol rpt.

in the custom settings...wanted to pre-set the 3 costume settings that are available


----------

